# Ashida Kim Called OUT and Punked!



## J-kid

Punking Ashida Kim.

About February or March this year, a number of us were tuned to http://www.ashidakim.com. It was a classic McDojo, where the tenets of the Mystical Ninja Warrior were revered and worshipped. It is hard to believe, that in this day and age, people still believe in the mystical ninja arts. That they can disappear and appear at will. Dear reader, you think I jest? Many of our brethren at Bullshido.com can attest to that statement. Ashida Kim even thinks himself a Jedi Knight. Do you see the equation of delusional mindset of thinking one a Ninja, and Jedi Knight? This is mentality a few of us dealt with on our way of punking that little ***** Ashida Kim.

I started reading Ashida Kim's board after following a link from Bullshido. On Mr. Kim's site, there is a $10,000.00 challenge to fight him. This challenge is completely one sided in favor of Ashida Kim. To challenge him, you must pay him an appearance fee. You must pay him a percentage of the door's profits. You will lose if your shoulders touch the mat for more than 3 seconds, and the list goes one.

I did NOT mean to challenge Ashida Kim. I truly didn't. On a thread on Mr. Kim's board, Osiris posted about the challenge. Mr. Kim became belligerent and used some choice names towards Osiris and other Bullshido Members about being a bunch losers who couldn't afford the challenge fee and have something to prove but not have two nickels to rub together. I took serious affront to that, and replied, I have the money, stop talking and let's fight. Osiris, being the ever vigilant one, then said Anthony has accepted your challenge and made it known on Mr. Kim's board and on Bullshido.

Since the gauntlet was picked up by me, I needed someone to assist me working the backend and dealing with Ashida Kim. I asked Osiris to be my manager and deal with the paperwork. I did not relent my attack on Ashida Kim during this time on his board, however, Mr. Kim would delete our posts after replying with some derogatory remarks about our family, person, or sexual preference. Now, my board attacks towards Ashida Kim and his band of Ninja's were just as bad. In fact, I sometimes felt that my attacks were just too vicious to use on a group of delusional kids that made up his board reading population. Sure, there are supposedly "Adults" on the board, but it just makes it more sad, a grown man, thinking he can kill with the mind. 

So, our little challenge kept going. I took out about five grand out of the bank and took shots of it on my desk and in my hand. Ashida Kim started punking out. Osiris was attempting to get a commitment from Ashida Kim to put up 10 grand on his own, and winner take all. This set him over the edge, which led to his subsequent backing out of the challenge. He sent emails to Osiris saying, I'm not gonna fight some steroid up tough guy without getting paid for it. On his own board, he backed out by saying, what do I get out of this? I'm a 50 year old man, with bad joints, shoulders and knees. You are a 250lb steroid taking *** who wants to make a name for himself, and I'm not going to give you the satisfaction. "Make a name for myself?" By beating on Ashida Kim? Till Bullshido.com I didn't know who that idiot was. The only name I would make for myself would be "Senior Citizen with Dementia Beater". Besides, our accepting the challenge by me and Osiris was just a ruse to get him to react in the manner he did. There was no way I was going to fork over 10 Grand to Ashida Kim aka Chris Hunter. 

I wanted some time to think on this before I wrote an article on it. I wanted to look back at it and say, me and Osiris did the right thing. I couldn't have done it without my partner O. He kept up the great work in email, which btw, his hotmail email account got deleted. Maybe some Ninja Magic did it! LOL.

Yes, Osiris and I outted a McDojo. We called him on his own game. We accepted a challenge from him, that HE BACKED out of, citing ailments, conditions, and plain cowardice. Just to note, his 10 grand challenge is still up there.

Ashida Kim and his school have found to be pure BULLSHIDO. Congratulations Chris Hunter, for a job well done.

http://www.mcdojo.com/topic.asp?TOP...eral+Discussion


This is funny, its about damn time thats all i have to say.


----------



## Cruentus

LOL :rofl: Dude, that's funny. You punked him out. Nice!

Did he know that your only a 16 year old? What's this 250 lb steroid stuff all about? That guy is an idiot! LOL


----------



## Cruentus

Oh...I'm dumb.:shrug: 

Sorry JudoKid, I thought you were the exposer, not these other guys. Still, nice post though...

PAUL

PS I refuse to call you "J-Kid" Unless you promise to call me P-Diddy from now on!  :rofl:


----------



## J-kid

LoL


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Oh...I'm dumb.:shrug:
> 
> Sorry JudoKid, I thought you were the exposer, not these other guys. Still, nice post though...
> 
> PAUL
> 
> PS I refuse to call you "J-Kid" Unless you promise to call me P-Diddy from now on!  :rofl: *




I'll call you P-diddy if you call me "Master Pimp Daddy Of The World"  


Speaking of which, who saw the MTV awards and (I think it was) Chris Rock talking about "Punked" the series and why the dont do it to Rap Stars. "I mean can you imagine him (Ashton Kitcher (sp?)) going up to Dmx?"

Ashton: "You just got punked"

DMX: "You just got stabbed"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'll call you P-diddy if you call me "Master Pimp Daddy Of The World"  *



I don't think so.


----------



## arnisador

Serves him right, I suppose.


----------



## freddrinkwine

Hey friend, I think the spirit of shining a light on a potentially very bad example of martial arts as a means of helping other, perhaps more gullible people, stay clear of it is to be applauded.

However, I would submit to you - that the entire idea of "challenge matches" and so in in the martial arts is such a big part of the problem.  Further, phrases like "punk that *****" or whatever belong nowhere in a discussion of martial arts. Just a thought.

Fred Drinkwine


----------



## rmcrobertson

Uh...why is this a surprise?

Frankly, Judo-Kid, I'm WAY more impressed by the considerable improvement in your syntax...nice going.


----------



## superdave

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Uh...why is this a surprise?
> 
> Frankly, Judo-Kid, I'm WAY more impressed by the considerable improvement in your syntax...nice going. *



His syntax? Nah, he just did a cut and paste. I read this the other day on Bullshido, in one of their archives.

By the way, where is that little bundle of joy, Judo-Kid?


----------



## arnisador

He seems to have changed his message board:
http://pub52.ezboard.com/bashidakimmessageboards


----------



## Seig

Another waste of cyber-space.....


----------



## ob2c

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Frankly, Judo-Kid, I'm WAY more impressed by the considerable improvement in your syntax...nice going.



Hill, roburt, u wood bee! I just can't immagine the type of person that would buy into ( ! )shita K's brand of BS any way.


----------



## Elizium

arnisador said:
			
		

> He seems to have changed his message board:
> http://pub52.ezboard.com/bashidakimmessageboards


And if you look so closely to the money they have received you will see the grand sum total of $0.00 artyon:


----------



## Josh

who is Ashida Kim. I found a clip of him fighting some guy and he didn't do too bad.


----------



## hedgehogey

The clip is faked. It's choreographed, like a a WWE special. Ashida kim is bullshido incarnate.


----------



## Elizium

Ashida Kim AKA Christopher Hunter of Florida is someone that believes Dim Mak works.  He has had on his site in the last few years a s**t list saying for complete bans on products like Paladin press as it screwed him out of alleged millions.  He even offered a huge ammount of money to have someone killed, but was quickly retracted.  He is at the moment claiming that Star Wars was created by Gene Roddenberry and has started the cult (yes I said cult) of the Jedi citing George Lucas as a bit part in the making of it.


Personally I say the guy is a no hoper.  You ask him of how he learned ninja and like any other McDojo X-kan you get the words "I can not say, it is a secret".


----------



## sifu nick

So this guy thinks someone is really willing to pay him 10k for a fight? It would be funny to watch though. People like this need to find a new hobby.


----------



## Silat Student

sifu nick said:
			
		

> People like this need to find a new hobby.


Or find somebody to take 'em out behind the wood shed and give 'em a good old fashioned woopin'.


----------



## Elizium

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Or find somebody to take 'em out behind the wood shed and give 'em a good old fashioned woopin'.


Is that a public school whoopin' or a bout of fisticuffs? :whip:


----------



## AaronLucia

What bothers me is that people care THAT much about it..


----------

